# Used equipment sales



## Kenlv (Oct 26, 2019)

Would be nice to have the ability to see if anyone is selling equipment-lights, fans etc..


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2019)

we dont allow sales of members sorry


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2019)

Kenlv said:


> Would be nice to have the ability to see if anyone is selling equipment-lights, fans etc..


Craigs list ...


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2019)

Marketplace would be great. Craigslist is anyone and everyone, but forums are mostly enthusiasts. You'll find a lot more honesty, there's the reputation element, good deals for your peeps, etc.


----------



## Kenlv (Nov 8, 2019)

sunni said:


> we dont allow sales of members sorry


Is it because of legal reasons?


----------



## Nizza (Nov 12, 2019)

it would involve too much thought I bet. This site hasn't seemed to have any rollitup competitions from the websites only from advertisers


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenlv said:


> Is it because of legal reasons?


legal its number 1 as to why there are other reason.


----------



## chex1111 (Dec 24, 2019)

sunni said:


> legal its number 1 as to why there are other reason.


when is the BBQ? Is there one in Canada


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2019)

chex1111 said:


> when is the BBQ? Is there one in Canada


Why are you asking me ? I’m not affiliated with any bbq sorry


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 26, 2019)

There's going to be a barbeque? Fantastic!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> we dont allow sales of members sorry


Imagine the extra arguments and bullshit if any site allowed and approved of sales between its members. I want my money back, bro!!!!

haha


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Imagine the extra arguments and bullshit if any site allowed and approved of sales between its members. I want my money back, bro!!!!
> 
> haha


Right ??? 
it still happens all the time people message us cause they did a memeber trade or sale and got ripped off


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi sunni thank you for all your administration work you do for the site. I think I can speak for all of us when I say we really appreciate it very much.

Cheers.


----------



## m4s73r (Sep 29, 2020)

I have been a member of some car forums for a number of years and buying and selling part is something people do a lot of.


sunni said:


> Right ???
> it still happens all the time people message us cause they did a memeber trade or sale and got ripped off


See this exactly. Which kinda sucks. Id rather give a great deal to the riu fam. Are we allowed to put a ebay link directing people to a equipment deal? or is this the same thing. I know vendors have links for their products. Didnt want to post something without asking first.


----------

